# XM Flags Johnson for New Show



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

NASCAR superstar (we're told) Jimmie Johnson will join XM Satellite 
Radio for a weekly show to debut in February 2006 on XM's 
NASCAR Radio Channel.

"Jimmie Johnson is one of the most exciting and successful
figures in auto racing today, and we are proud to welcome Jimmie
to the XM family for this new show," said Kevin Straley, XM VP of
talk programming. "XM listeners across the country will be able
to tune in and hear Jimmie throughout the NASCAR season."

Johnson will discuss the latest happenings on the NASCAR circuit
and talk about music and other personal interests on his show.
Johnson will also play a key role in various XM promotions as
part of a multi-year agreement with the company.

"For a few years I've been searching for the right outlet to give
people an opportunity to get to know a side of me away from the
racetrack," Johnson said. "XM approached me with the idea of
having a national weekly radio show and it was the perfect fit.
I'm really looking forward to the partnership and getting started
next season."

www.SkyRetailer.com - reprinted with permission


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

When does XM lose NASCAR. Is it moving to Sirius in 2006 or 2007?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nascar moves to Sirius Jan 2007, Bob


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Wow, they still have another year? I'm surprised they announced the Sirius deal so eary then......


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

That's what Sirius is about. Big names and lotsa hype the sooner the better. I love Sirius, and can’t imagine not having it, even though I prefer XM, but Sirius is all about big names, whether the name means anything or not, as long as 90% of the American population know the name that's all that matters. 

Richard Simmons, Martha Stewart, Howard Stern, Tony Hawk, Little Steven, Eminem, Elvis, Bruce, Buffett. They make a big deal on name recognition, and even where they’re sold. The exclusive satellite radio partner of Radio Shack. Well, Dish Network is the exclusive satellite TV partner of RS and that doesn't speak volumes.


----------

